# Anyone get a call from DRI about credit for travel or maintenance fees expiring?



## flyguy (Sep 14, 2021)

I did a brief search here and may have missed the topic so here is my question.  We took a call from a representative from a DRI resort in Sedona, AZ advising us that we have a credit expiring that could be used for travel or maintenance fees.  To activate the credit we would need to set a time for someone from the corporate offices in Las Vegas to call us to supply the link in email to activate the credit.  We would have to set up the time so that we could be identified as the rightful recipients of the credit.  Interestingly, the lady calling had just verified our names and email address.  I politely told her I was not setting up an appointment with corporate and to allow the credit to expire.  Anyone else been offered this great deal?  Did I miss something??


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 14, 2021)

This is a regular scam.  I've received similar calls in the past purporting to be representing HGVC or RCI.  If it truly was DRI, they would already have all the information they would need to issue you a "credit".  Just a phishing expedition.  You did the right thing.


----------



## flyguy (Sep 14, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> This is a regular scam.  I've received similar calls in the past purporting to be representing HGVC or RCI.  If it truly was DRI, they would already have all the information they would need to issue you a "credit".  Just a phishing expedition.  You did the right thing.


Thanks for the response.  The person calling said they were from a Diamond Resort where we had just spent a week so it seemed like it was Diamond but, as you say, they knew who we are and had verified the email address ours, so it was very fishy!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2021)

flyguy said:


> Thanks for the response.  The person calling said they were from a Diamond Resort where we had just spent a week so it seemed like it was Diamond but, as you say, they knew who we are and had verified the email address ours, so it was very fishy!!


or it could have been one of those where you have to purchase to activate that credit and they wanted to get you and your spouse on the phone together so they could give you the hard sell.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> This is a regular scam.  I've received similar calls in the past purporting to be representing HGVC or RCI.  If it truly was DRI, they would already have all the information they would need to issue you a "credit".  Just a phishing expedition.  You did the right thing.


Thanks! A telephone called liked this will probably catch many seniors citizens off-guard.

They will probably give up their credit information to that phone caller. IMHO


----------

